# looking for land in tift co. or within 45 minutes of



## vanillagorilla (Nov 10, 2010)

looking for 150-200 acres in or around tift county for next season.  possibly more land. i can be reached by om on here or aircj82@yahoo.com.   thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## vanillagorilla (Nov 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## vanillagorilla (Dec 31, 2010)

still looking. any where with in 30-45 minutes of tifton


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 21, 2011)

anybody got any leads????????


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 3, 2011)

still looking  turner, worth, berrien????????


----------



## bobcat (Mar 14, 2011)

I have some openings in colquitt co club if your interested !!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=609543


----------



## dusty (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking for 6 members in 2011-2012 hunting season ---- Dues are 500.00 a year on 1074 acres --- club in is between Lakeland Ga. and Pearson, Ga -- call Andy 229-237-6142 or Lon 229-563-2803......... no power or water


----------



## RBLawson (Mar 31, 2011)

got club in Wilcox Co. 4000 acres 1350 yr. family included. call me @ 229-382-8149


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 3 slots in Dooly County. $1,500 per member. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. House included. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------

